# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  Any Poems related to Revenge?

## P3RS1AN

I am reading a short story titled "The Cask of Amontillado" and it is great. i have been struggling to find a poem that is related to the story in character, theme, tone or any other elements of literature. Mainly though i am looking to find a poem with a theme of Revenge since it is the primary theme of "The Cask of Amontillado". Does anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## nps_marina

I think this might help you...

http://www.poets.org/viewmedia.php/prmMID/5871

----------


## Niamh

Em this is a little poem by J.M.Synge which is basicly cursing someones sister as his revenge for the havoc caused at the first week of his play 'The Playboy of The Western World'. Heres the link.

http://www.online-literature.com/syn...-selections/2/

----------


## synesthesiac

I read one that I loved from Carol Ann Duffy. It's called Havisham and it pertains to Charles Dickens' "Great Expectations". I loved it, and it was really interesting the way the speaker's image is created.
You can download the document here

----------

